# My pigeon is sneezing?



## pigeonlover123 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi! I'm just wondering if my pigeon is sick or not. She sneezes occasionally, most of the time at night.Her poops are very normal. I listened to her breath in my ear, it seems a little bit different then my other birds. If something is wrong please tell me what to give her. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Has she been treated for canker?


----------



## msmely (Feb 13, 2011)

one of my pigeons has always sneezed, not frequently but occasionaly espsecially when I give her wholemeal bread as a treat. I didnt think this could be an issue so interested in hearing what people say...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Where does she live and does she have access to fresh air and sunshine? Sometimes its quality of the air they breathe, or drafts of air.

Pigeons only need a few things to be healthy, but it can be harmful to them if these requirements are not met.


----------



## pigeonlover123 (Jun 12, 2012)

no she has not been treated for canker, but i check her throat and it seems fine.


----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

My pigeon was once sneezing, i added Apple Cider Vinegar, and the next day the sneezing went down and after 3-4 days no more sneezing, idk what it was but ACV helped...i assume?. lol


----------



## pigeonlover123 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the advise!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

pigeonlover123 said:


> no she has not been treated for canker, but i check her throat and it seems fine.


Canker nodules in the throat is not necessarily the most common form of canker. Many are fooled by thinking just that. canker can just as easily be the internal kind that you can't see.
If you birds haven't been treated for canker, it wouldn't be a bad thing to do.


----------



## pigeonlover123 (Jun 12, 2012)

So what should i give them?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can treat all your birds at the same time with this.

http://www.jedds.com/catalog/METRONIDAZ.jpg

http://www.jedds.com/-strse-Medicine->>-Canker-cln-Metronidazole/Categories.bok


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Check for Air sac mites,,,,,,,,,,or just put 2 drops of ivermectin on the neck


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I had a rescued-as-a-4-day-old-baby-and-hand-raised male pigeon, *Pidgiepoo,* who would occasionally start a bout of sneezing. This happened usually late at night, when we were sleeping, and he was sleeping nearby.

He slept indoors with us in our small one-room apartment, and spend part of each day outside, in Cologne. 

He seemed normally healthy. I thought perhaps his respiratory apparatus was irritated by something he picked up from preening his feathers after we had handled him, such as a pepper or spice from cooking and dining.

I would take him into the kitchen, heat some water, take a clean cloth or rag and give him a quick but thorough wipe-down of his feathers, and under his wings. It sometimes took two wipe-downs, but the sneezing stopped. Perhaps it also had something to do with moisture entering his respiratory tract. 

My other pigeon rescues did not have the occasional sneezing fits like Pidgiepoo did.

The causes of your pigeon's sneezing are probably not related to this, but it is something to consider in your approach to a solution.

Larry

Larry


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

HI PL,

Your bird is not sneezing; your bird is coughing. It may r may not have a respiratory infection.
If the overall appearance of the bird is one of general good health (bright eyes, feathers not ruffled up, head up and looking around) it may be a mechanical problem. That is some sort of obstruction. If you can perch your bird and observe the tail; see if it bobs up and down noticeably while it breathes. If there is nothing oozing from the nostrils on the beak, if the front of the bird's chest below the beak is dry, it is unlikely to be an infection, so stop the meds.
Sometimes pigeons just develop breathing problems. It just means that racing is out for them, but otherwise they should be able to live a somewhat normal life.


----------



## pigeonlover123 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the advise! I'll be sure to order some of the things you guys said.


----------

